# Topics > Pet tech > Robotic cat toilets >  Tailio, smart health monitor for your cat, Pet Wireless Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Pet Wireless

youtube.com/@tailio7066

facebook.com/gotailio

twitter.com/gotailio

"Tailio: Smart Health Monitor for Cats. Order on Tailio.com" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Tailio smart health monitor for cats 

Published on Dec 19, 2014




> Love cats? Tailio helps keep them healthy and happy

----------


## Airicist

Demo of how Tailio turns a litter box into a smart health monitor for cats. Back us on Kickstarter! 

Published on Nov 13, 2014




> We're cat lovers. We wanted a solution to help pet families care for their cats in a meaningful, informative way. So we created Tailio. Designed with vets and other experts, Tailio is the world's first smart monitoring system that will help you know when your cat needs care, by measuring their weight, waste, and elimination behaviors.
> 
> Tailio turns any litter box into a smart monitor. Tailio device is placed under the litter box and monitors changes and trends in weight, waste, visits and behavior that may be caused by cancer, diabetes, lower urinary and intestinal tract issues, hyperthyroidism, congestive heart failure, and more. Kidney failure is one of top causes of feline mortality, and urinary obstruction is one of top causes of feline emergency, kitty litter box is THE place to monitor feline health.
> Mobile app shows health & care alerts, daily visit check-ins.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Tailio inventor and founder, Alex Treiner, shares his story of the inspiration for creating a smart health monitor for cats that would make a positive difference in the lives of cats and their pet families

----------

